# How to move Win 7 license over to a new rig?



## Sasqui (Jun 21, 2014)

I know this topic has come up before.  First, clear the air... this is a legit Win 7 Ultimate install/key.

I'll be building a new system and want to uninstall Win 7 from the current system and reinstall with a new MB, CPU and memory.  I want to do a clean install, this one was buggered when Windows Update was running (I didn't know at the time), and I was trying to uninstall Norton.  It's not pretty.

I've got 2 problems:


I don't know the original key  (I have used Belarc Advisor before with success, are there any other tools?)
I don't know exactly what flavor of Win 7 I have on this PC.  I don't even know if it's retail or OEM.  How do I find what image I need?
Thanks in advance...


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 21, 2014)

Magic jellybean will give you a windows key.
Right click on Computer....properties...will show OS and version (32/64-bit), not too sure if it will show OEM or retail.

Thing is, if it is an OEM key, as far as I know, you are boned!


----------



## Devon68 (Jun 21, 2014)

I don't think that's possible with a legit version.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 21, 2014)

Devon68 said:


> I don't think that's possible with a legit version.



I run the same key on multiple rigs, it is more than possible with a retail key.


----------



## LaytonJnr (Jun 21, 2014)

Sasqui said:


> I don't know exactly what flavor of Win 7 I have on this PC.  I don't even know if it's retail or OEM.  How do I find what image I need?



AFAIK, OEM licenses will have a Product ID that usually contain "OEM" within it - it can be found under Control Panel > System > Windows Activation (usually).

Layton


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 21, 2014)

Devon68 said:


> I don't think that's possible with a legit version.



You don't think what is possible, what I'm asking?

Here's the MS Genuine Advantage Diagnostic Tool output (let me know if I'm providing TMI.  Notice re-arm count is 4:

Looks like it is OEM, and is Pro, not Ultimate...

Diagnostic Report (1.9.0027.0):
-----------------------------------------
Windows Validation Data-->
Validation Code: 0
Cached Online Validation Code: 0x0
Windows Product Key: *****-*****-YHVJX-CFX9K-FP43M
Windows Product Key Hash: 2kQo0Oq8Uxx6wWRzqOHN5ul/4w8=
Windows Product ID: 00371-OEM-9306541-06665
Windows Product ID Type: 8
Windows License Type: COA SLP
Windows OS version: 6.1.7601.2.00010100.1.0.048
ID: {4E69E689-E5AF-4B8C-ABD5-F4C37CE90692}(1)
Is Admin: Yes
TestCab: 0x0
LegitcheckControl ActiveX: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Product Name: Windows 7 Professional
Architecture: 0x00000009
Build lab: 7601.win7sp1_gdr.140303-2144
TTS Error: 
Validation Diagnostic: 
Resolution Status: N/A
Vista WgaER Data-->
ThreatID(s): N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Windows XP Notifications Data-->
Cached Result: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
File Exists: No
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
WgaTray.exe Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
WgaLogon.dll Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGA Notifications Data-->
Cached Result: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGAExec.exe Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGAAddin.dll Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGA Data-->
Office Status: 109 N/A
OGA Version: N/A, 0x80070002
Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Office Diagnostics: 025D1FF3-364-80041010_025D1FF3-229-80041010_025D1FF3-230-1_025D1FF3-517-80040154_025D1FF3-237-80040154_025D1FF3-238-2_025D1FF3-244-80070002_025D1FF3-258-3
Browser Data-->
Proxy settings: N/A
User Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 8.0; Win32)
Default Browser: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
Download signed ActiveX controls: Prompt
Download unsigned ActiveX controls: Disabled
Run ActiveX controls and plug-ins: Allowed
Initialize and script ActiveX controls not marked as safe: Disabled
Allow scripting of Internet Explorer Webbrowser control: Disabled
Active scripting: Allowed
Script ActiveX controls marked as safe for scripting: Allowed
File Scan Data-->
Other data-->
Office Details: <GenuineResults><MachineData><UGUID>{4E69E689-E5AF-4B8C-ABD5-F4C37CE90692}</UGUID><Version>1.9.0027.0</Version><OS>6.1.7601.2.00010100.1.0.048</OS><Architecture>x64</Architecture><PKey>*****-*****-*****-*****-FP43M</PKey><PID>00371-OEM-9306541-06665</PID><PIDType>8</PIDType><SID>S-1-5-21-374222990-3520349435-2979402666</SID><SYSTEM><Manufacturer>System manufacturer</Manufacturer><Model>Rampage Formula</Model></SYSTEM><BIOS><Manufacturer>American Megatrends Inc.</Manufacturer><Version>1001  </Version><SMBIOSVersion major="2" minor="4"/><Date>20100311000000.000000+000</Date></BIOS><HWID>3BDE3007018400F8</HWID><UserLCID>0409</UserLCID><SystemLCID>0409</SystemLCID><TimeZone>Eastern Standard Time(GMT-05:00)</TimeZone><iJoin>0</iJoin><SBID><stat>3</stat><msppid></msppid><name></name><model></model></SBID><OEM/><GANotification/></MachineData><Software><Office><Result>109</Result><Products/><Applications/></Office></Software></GenuineResults> 
Spsys.log Content: 0x80070002
Licensing Data-->
Software licensing service version: 6.1.7601.17514
Name: Windows(R) 7, Professional edition
Description: Windows Operating System - Windows(R) 7, OEM_COA_SLP channel
Activation ID: da22eadd-46dc-4056-a287-f5041c852470
Application ID: 55c92734-d682-4d71-983e-d6ec3f16059f
Extended PID: 00371-00186-065-406665-02-1033-7600.0000-0352012
Installation ID: 014492569972593224182892618655574484576176840451069343
Processor Certificate URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88338
Machine Certificate URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88339
Use License URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88341
Product Key Certificate URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88340
Partial Product Key: FP43M
License Status: Licensed
Remaining Windows rearm count: 4
Trusted time: 6/21/2014 11:31:59 AM
Windows Activation Technologies-->
HrOffline: 0x00000000
HrOnline: 0x00000000
HealthStatus: 0x0000000000000000
Event Time Stamp: 3:20:2014 21:40
ActiveX: Registered, Version: 7.1.7600.16395
Admin Service: Registered, Version: 7.1.7600.16395
HealthStatus Bitmask Output:

HWID Data-->
HWID Hash Current: OAAAAAEABgABAAEAAAACAAAAAgABAAEA6GGe7WY1iP0m/mT+4l8A+AKlhrxyyoqbBuH2WLD2Rso=
OEM Activation 1.0 Data-->
N/A
OEM Activation 2.0 Data-->
BIOS valid for OA 2.0: yes, but no SLIC table
Windows marker version: N/A
OEMID and OEMTableID Consistent: N/A
BIOS Information: 
  ACPI Table Name OEMID Value OEMTableID Value
  APIC A_M_I_ OEMAPIC 
  FACP A_M_I_ OEMFACP 
  HPET A_M_I_ OEMHPET 
  MCFG A_M_I_ OEMMCFG 
  OEMB A_M_I_ AMI_OEM 
  OSFR A_M_I_ OEMOSFR


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 21, 2014)

If its an OEM key you are tied to the motherboard at least. Changing that will make that OS impossible to validate.


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 21, 2014)

sneekypeet said:


> If its an OEM key you are tied to the motherboard at least. Changing that will make that OS impossible to validate.



Really?  I can't explain to MS that I'm doing a system upgrade, keeping everything the same but the MB and CPU?

Oh and I found the key!  It does correspond to "Partial Product Key: FP43M" in the jumble of info before.  No I just need to know what install image I need.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 21, 2014)

http://d-fault.nl/PIDCheck.aspx

Found that Googling.... you put in the key and it tells you the OS version it is for, will also verify which image you need to download.
I see there is also a downloadable version...
http://janek2012.eu/ultimate-pid-checker/

With an OEM no, with retail, you just use the automated phone service if the automatic validation via windows fails.


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 21, 2014)

sneekypeet said:


> http://d-fault.nl/PIDCheck.aspx
> 
> Found that Googling.... you put in the key and it tells you the OS version it is for, will also verify which image you need to download.
> I see there is also a downloadable version...
> ...




Result...
Validity : Valid
Product ID : XXXXX-OEM-9306541-06665
Activation ID : da22eadd-46dc-4056-a287-f5041c852470
Edition Type : Professional
Description : Windows 7 Professional OEM:COA
Edition ID : X15-37341
Key Type : OEM:COA
Crypto ID : 186


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 21, 2014)

looks like OEM windows 7 pro to me. There may be a trick I am unaware of, but as stated before, pretty sure you are boned. You would need to get a retail licence key.

You can go through the work of wiping the drive and trying it, but I am pretty sure it will fail. You could get the version you want and run it as a trial for 30 days before they start to lock it down, giving you time to get loot together for a key.


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 21, 2014)

you don't need to uninstall the os

when you are ready to build
do this
backup your activation using http://joshcellsoftwares.com/products/advancedtokensmanager/ save the backup to a usb key you should not need it if sysprep goes well
open a command prompt and type
Sysprep /generalize

wait for it the finsh and the machine should automaticly shutdown/reset
power off and install the new hardware
everything should be as good as factory fresh at this point
if the activation bombs try restoring the key with the tokens manager if that bombs you are sol unless you do illegal things.. that we can't discuss on tpu


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 21, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> you don't need to uninstall the os
> 
> when you are ready to build
> do this
> ...



With an OEM key?


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 21, 2014)

sneekypeet said:


> With an OEM key?


according to his slvmgr output he has 4 rearms left on that key it all depends on if windows decides to change the machineID durning post sysprep first boot
it is a SLP key tho so it all depends on if the bios on the previous board has a cert burned in it
the output doesn't say if its SLP 2.0 or 2.1 so he "might" be ok 
hes not totally BONED they are "other" ways to make it work


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 21, 2014)

Never had any luck myself, but did not try the sysprep route either.


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 21, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> you don't need to uninstall the os
> 
> when you are ready to build
> do this
> ...



Worth a shot.  Given that the system is pretty messed up (I can't even uninstall Norton at this point), will Sysprep remove all programs?


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 21, 2014)

if you use sysprep /oobe /generalize /shutdown
it does a complete wipe of "userdata" and sets you back to a first boot scenario
tho really windows SHOULD boot with the new hardware without doing anything


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 21, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> if you use sysprep /oobe /generalize /shutdown
> it does a complete wipe of "userdata" and sets you back to a first boot scenario
> tho really windows SHOULD boot with the new hardware without doing anything



You're too cool.  Thanks.


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 21, 2014)

if everything goes smooth /oobe should retain the installed programs that have a .msi package available


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 21, 2014)

You are making this too complicated.  Just download the Win7 Pro ISO from digitalriver. Copy down the key you got from magic jelly bean or any of the other tools.  Reinstall fresh from the digital river iso, using the key you got above.  Activate using the phone system if it doesn't activate over the internet. When the phone system asks you how many computers have this copy of windows installed, tell them 1.  This will work with OEM and Retail keys.


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 21, 2014)

a SLP key is tied to the bios of the board if its a SLP 2.1 key then phone activation will not work if he purchased a "oem system builders" copy from new-egg it MIGHT activate over the phone


----------



## erixx (Jun 21, 2014)

In any case, you can always call MS when phone activation fails and tell them: I AM A TPU'ER: CONSTANTLY I CHANGE HARDWARE PARTS BECAUSE I MUST, HAVE TO, NEED TO, YOU UNDERSTAND. NOW ACTIVATE SIR, PLEASE. 
(That's what I said more or less after upgrading many parts very often


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 21, 2014)

the phone activation is automated and most of the time it doesn't actually check to see if the key has been used or not the only time it actually does a check is that if the key has been flagged by the system before hand


----------



## Shambles1980 (Jun 21, 2014)

i use sysprep.
its a windows built in feature. seems to work 9/10 times to be honest with you..
i have only 1ce had it fail and i was forced to do a full install..

basically all you do is run sysprep, and it resets windows back to thinking its a 1st time run.
you hook it up to your new pc. or install the new board and cpu in to your current pc. and turn it back on.
windows then does the whole "running for the 1st time" thing.
and when its done your back in windows and all your apps and stuff are still installed..
you just need to install your chipset and vga drivers and do on.

Edit
seems i should read all posts 1st as this has been said already.


----------



## Kursah (Jun 21, 2014)

newtekie1 said:


> You are making this too complicated.  Just download the Win7 Pro ISO from digitalriver. Copy down the key you got from magic jelly bean or any of the other tools.  Reinstall fresh from the digital river iso, using the key you got above.  Activate using the phone system if it doesn't activate over the internet. When the phone system asks you how many computers have this copy of windows installed, tell them 1.  This will work with OEM and Retail keys.



This. Simple, fast, easy, effective and done. Do this many times a week for my customers when their PC's are crapping out and they want Win 7 instead of 8 on their new machines (should the new one not offer 7 as well, depends on brand and model).

Magic Jelly Bean and Belarc will extract your activation key. Save it, print it, enter it in on the new OS install. Voila...done!


----------



## Vario (Jun 21, 2014)

I've never had any problem with using OEM system builder keys on multiple PCs.  You just have to call in.  They don't care, just say one PC as said above.  If they ever bug you about it tell them your system crapped out and you had to buy what was available.

Also if you ever find an empty case or a dead preowned machine with an OEM system builder license slapped to the side you can probably use that key.  My friend was disgarding his old system parts and I was able to use his old OEM key no problem.


----------



## Shambles1980 (Jun 21, 2014)

well i dont see why you would fresh install when sysprep takes less time and leaves you with all your apps and stuff still installed.
i guess you could use magicjellybean to get the activation details to use but i still think sysprep is  better than fresh install.. fresh installs take ages to set up back how you wanted with game installs and apps and stuff taking a long time as you inevitably dont install them again untill you notice you need them.

also you dont need a copy of windows to do it either.


----------



## Norton (Jun 21, 2014)

newtekie1 said:


> You are making this too complicated.  Just download the Win7 Pro ISO from digitalriver. Copy down the key you got from magic jelly bean or any of the other tools.  Reinstall fresh from the digital river iso, using the key you got above.  Activate using the phone system if it doesn't activate over the internet. When the phone system asks you how many computers have this copy of windows installed, tell them 1.  This will work with OEM and Retail keys.



This has worked with all of my installs and swaps

Also iirc you can use an Ultimate key to activate any version of Windows, A Pro key will activate Pro and Home Premium- can interchange freely between 32 and 64 bit versions too.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 21, 2014)

sneekypeet said:


> http://d-fault.nl/PIDCheck.aspx
> 
> Found that Googling.... you put in the key and it tells you the OS version it is for, will also verify which image you need to download.
> I see there is also a downloadable version...
> ...



Nice little checker. 

The windows 8 pro key i bought for £25 is a retail one, sweet.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 22, 2014)

Shambles1980 said:


> well i dont see why you would fresh install when sysprep takes less time and leaves you with all your apps and stuff still installed.
> i guess you could use magicjellybean to get the activation details to use but i still think sysprep is  better than fresh install.. fresh installs take ages to set up back how you wanted with game installs and apps and stuff taking a long time as you inevitably dont install them again untill you notice you need them.
> 
> also you dont need a copy of windows to do it either.


If you read the OP it would be obvious why he wants to do a fresh install.


----------



## Shambles1980 (Jun 22, 2014)

newtekie1 said:


> If you read the OP it would be obvious why he wants to do a fresh install.


well a full read of the op and yep lol.. 
I guess thats what i get for only reading the 1st few lines.


----------



## Frick (Jun 22, 2014)

At MS tech support we got calls from people who could not activate OEM licenses with the phone system. often the key had been used on tons of different systems. I don't know what triggers the block.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 22, 2014)

When we talk about Windows 7 and OEM licenses why not just use Advanced Token Manager by Josh Cell Softwares?

it saves the Windows token anywhere you want it to be saved, and restore it on your clean and new installed Windows 7.

i use this program at work aswell bcs u can't activate HP, Lenovo's Windows 7 OEM license over the phone or internet so u can't activate a Microsoft Windows 7 with it when it's not branded with Advanced Token Manager u can, i also recently went from a 64bit to a 32bit Windows 7 bcs one of companies i sell computers to had a com device that the manufacture of the device haven't made a 64bit driver to, and it works fine going from 64bit to 32bit.

just a program i want to share so u don't need to call microsoft to get your key activated over phone and may run in to the issue that Frick is talking about.


----------



## Jetster (Jun 22, 2014)

Frick said:


> At MS tech support we got calls from people who could not activate OEM licenses with the phone system. often the key had been used on tons of different systems. I don't know what triggers the block.



Probably multiple PCs getting updates at the same time.

Two issues here. One is that the OEM license does not allow changing motherboards unless its the same model and no transferring to another PC. Two, its does work with a phone activation. I've done it many times. The PC I use now I've had at least 4 different motherboards


----------

